# Question On Strobe Hideaway Install



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok so Im going to be installing some strobe hideaways but Im thinking of just using some Velcro and sticking it to the power supply and putting it under the seat. So what Im asking is this ok? or should i put a ground onto the power supply? (I know I read a post on this before I just cant find it know) 

Also I have hooked everything up before but I was running the power right off of the fuse panel. Should I run a wire w/ a fuse to the battery instead?

lastly has any one used a colored strobe hideaway....does the color fade after awhile? 


Any answers would be great! THANKS ussmileyflag


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

fordtruck661;1277230 said:


> Ok so Im going to be installing some strobe hideaways but Im thinking of just using some Velcro and sticking it to the power supply and putting it under the seat. So what Im asking is this ok? or should i put a ground onto the power supply? (I know I read a post on this before I just cant find it know)
> 
> Also I have hooked everything up before but I was running the power right off of the fuse panel. Should I run a wire w/ a fuse to the battery instead?
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO PLOWSITE!

I would just mount the supply under the seat. I wouldn't mess with trying to velcro it to the underside of the seat or anything. The power supply is grounded thru the power plug on the harness.(the 2 plugs that that come in the same box as the supply.) They have little 10 inch or so pig tails of wire. It should be Red Black and Purple or Yellow on the 1 plug and Blue Green and yellow, or Purple on the other. Purple is the intesity or dimming wire and yellow is pattern. (whelen units.)

I would run it directly to the battery. Make sure to put a 15 amp fuse at the battery too. Also ground it at the battery too. Its just easier that way.

I am not sure about colored strobe tubes. I have never used them. I have seen them in use before and the red doesn't look red, its more of a pinkish looking color. I have not seen any other color in use besides the red and clear before. If you can put them behind a colored lens. Like amber or red. You'll get less flash back that way, and it wont blind you when you are plowing at night and its snowing like a motha out. Hope this helps, if you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have seen many colored tube installs, and they do not work well at all.
clear tubes behind a colored lens is the way to go.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

tjctransport;1277344 said:


> i have seen many colored tube installs, and they do not work well at all.
> clear tubes behind a colored lens is the way to go.


Ok Im thinking of getting some blue strobes and putting them in to the fog lights and in the revise lights. I need them to look blue will the blue tubes work at all? This is for the fire dept and they cant look white, red or amber only blue.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Get the whelen vertex, or the Sound Off signal led hide aways. Those are true colors.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

When you put the wire at the battery, use a glass fuse and at the mode button, use a regular fuse.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i don't agree with whats posted here and instead of arguing please email me if you want advice.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

George, what don't you agree with? PM me if you want.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you could just say what you do not agree with that would be great. I want to get both of your opinions just don't start arguing over it. Any advice you guys could give would be great! Thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1277272 said:


> I would run it directly to the battery.


It's sometimes easier but not entirely necessary to run to battery, great grounds can be found under the dashboard and a simple 6 pack can easily be feed power off the cigarette fuse IF you use the fused side of the fuse you don't even need a fuse there.



tjctransport;1277344 said:


> i have seen many colored tube installs, and they do not work well at all.
> .





RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1277272 said:


> I have seen them in use before and the red doesn't look red, its more of a pinkish looking color..


SOME look crappy, those are the cheap painted bulbs, WHELEN bulbs are a dyed glass and my reds look red as can be, so do the ambers...CHEAP bulbs look bad..not good ones.



BossPlow2010;1277376 said:


> When you put the wire at the battery, use a glass fuse and at the mode button, use a regular fuse.


Use a standard fuse here if you do, either a mini or regular sized plastic is fine...glass fuses are hard to find and easy to break...leaving you stranded if you cant find a new one. NO benefit to using glass since the 70's when plastic wasn't around. And there is no need to fuse mode button at all



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1277371 said:


> Get the whelen vertex, or the Sound Off signal led hide aways. Those are true colors.


Based on your blue needs this is the best advice i can give also, you will be much better off going with a pair of vertex or tir3 in blue..strobes are PRIMARILY white warning lights...before the advent of LED everything colors were used (still are) but it's easier and more reliable to use leds.

when you wire your leds you can piggy back right off any fuse you want and just add a switch.

Just my opinions guys...no disrespect...just how "I" would do this..


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

also if you use the vertex's you dont need a huge power supply


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my son in law has whelen blue tubes in his truck. he took them out and sent them back because they gave a wierd color, and were not easy to see during the day. i replaced them with clear tubes and colored lenses. just as visible during the day as the colored tubes were at night.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree that led is the best way to go but the main reason Im going with strobes is because I all ready have the power supply and all the cables for the lights. And its a 90Watt power pack so I think you should be able to see it good in the day. 

Thanks for all the input guys it helps a lot!


----------

